# morrowind goty error message



## sosos (Aug 22, 2005)

Font 0 not found in .\Morrowind.ini.
Current path: C:\Program Files\Bethesda Softworks\Morrowind. how do i fix this


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Are you still having this problem? If so, is this happening when you're trying to install or play the game? Have you tried uninstalling then reinstalling the game?

If so, and its still coming up with the error, which version of Windows are you running?

Ah, found something:

I am getting an error, "Font 0 not found" when I try to run Morrowind.

Regards

eddie


----------

